# Kein BIOS Update für die Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 vorgesehen!



## Pixy (13. November 2014)

*Kein BIOS Update für die Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 vorgesehen!*

Habe gerade eben mit Gigabyte telefoniert.

Laut dem Herrn am Telefon und die Aussage vom VGA Team, wird es kein BIOS Update für die Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 geben.
Die Lüfter werden auch in Zukunft bei 34% Lüftersteuerung drehen, was bedeutet, mit 1600U/min.

Auf die Frage hin warum, antwortete er;
"Das VGA Team befürchtet, wenn die Drehzahl gesenkt werden würde, dass die Spannungswandler zu heiß und durchbrennen könnten".

Daraufhin fragte ich, warum Sie das bei der GTX 980 G1 hinbekommen, dass diese Karte mit 24% Lüftersteuerung drehen und bei der GTX 970 G1 nicht?
Keine Antwort. 

Auch fragte ich, warum denn andere Hersteller das hinbekämen und komplett Lüfterlos im Idle Modus arbeiten können (keine Hersteller genannt);
Keine Antwort, dass müsse jeder selbst entscheiden, wie er dem Problem entgegentritt.

Heißt für mich, die Gigabyte fällt wohl weg.
Habe ich bis zu Letzt gehofft, dass es ein BIOS Update geben wird, der zumindest die Drehzahl senken wird, passiert nun gar nix.
Schade.

Werde ich mich neu orientieren.

PS: 
Ich hatte bereits eine Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 hier, sie leidete extrem unter Spulenfiepen (bereits bei 60FPS).
Deswegen ging sie zurück. Konnte mir also ein Bild von der Lautstärke im Idle Modus machen und 3x 1600U/min. kann man nicht wegzaubern.
So werde ich sie nicht umtauschen, sondern den Hersteller komplett wechseln.


PPS:
Die Antwort stammt von 13.11.14.
Falls Gigabyte sich plötzlich umentscheidet, übernehme ich keine Garantie für die Aussage des Beraters am Telefon.
Ich habe die Antworten 1 zu 1 hier weitergegeben.


----------



## Cryonics (13. November 2014)

*AW: Kein BIOS Update für die Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 vorgesehen!*

Mist . Wollte mir auch die G1 zulegen.

Man müsste eigentlich in großer Zahl dort anrufen, vielleicht merken sie ja, dass Ihnen ein paar Kunden deswegen verloren gehen


----------



## Pixy (13. November 2014)

*AW: Kein BIOS Update für die Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 vorgesehen!*

Ich habe fast 3h gebraucht um dort überhaupt mal jemanden ans Telefon zu bekommen.
Wer also deinen Vorschlag nachgeht, sollte viel Geduld mitbringen.


----------



## Iceman245 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Kein BIOS Update für die Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 vorgesehen!*



Cryonics schrieb:


> Mist . Wollte mir auch die G1 zulegen.
> 
> Man müsste eigentlich in großer Zahl dort anrufen, vielleicht merken sie ja, dass Ihnen ein paar Kunden deswegen verloren gehen


 Wobei ich mich frage wieso. Ich selbst habe die G1 seit Dienstag, und in Punkto Lautstärke schließt die sich nahtlos an meine Vorgängerkarte (HD 7950 PCS+) an, welche absolut geräuscharm gearbeitet hat, egal ob Idle oder Last. Damit habe ich ehrlich gesagt selbst nicht mit gerechnet aufgrund einiger (User)Reviews, daher freut es mich umso mehr. 
Vielleicht habe ich aber auch ein sehr gutes Sample ergattert, wer weiß. Spulenfiepen konnte ich bislang auch keines ausmachen, was mir negativ aufgefallen wäre


----------



## Rolk (13. November 2014)

*AW: Kein BIOS Update für die Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 vorgesehen!*

Die GTX970 G1 ist im idle nunmal lauter als die meisten Konkurrenzkarten. Unter Last liegt sie auch bestenfalls im mittleren Bereich.


----------



## bloodhound01 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Kein BIOS Update für die Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 vorgesehen!*

Im Idle höre ich sie kaum raus bzw. es stört mich nicht und unter Last ist sie immernoch mehr als Leise wenn man die Leistung/Temp mit einrechnet. Spulenzirpen hat sie ab ca. 90fps aber hörbar im normalen Spielbetrieb (ohne Kopfhörer) ist es erst ab 400+. Und da sie die 1500Mhz+ ohne Spannungserhöhung schaft.....drauf geschissen


----------



## Cryonics (13. November 2014)

*AW: Kein BIOS Update für die Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 vorgesehen!*

Ich werde sie mir trotzdem demnächst bestellen, hoffe dass ich eine Karte erwische, die keines (bzw. nicht wirklich störendes) Spulenfiepen besitzt und die Lautstärke meine 770 nicht übertrifft, besser noch sehr viel weniger laut wird


----------



## Pixy (13. November 2014)

*AW: Kein BIOS Update für die Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 vorgesehen!*

Vielleicht hast du Glück.
Einige User berichten, dass Ihre Karte angeblich mit 1300U/min gerademal drehen.

Soviel Glück hatte ich nicht.
Und irgendwo fehlt mir auch die Lust, nochmal eine zu bestellen und nochmal und nochmal nur um so ein Modell zu bekommen.
Finde es gänzlich Schade, dass die Kühlleistung bzw. die Drehzahl nicht identisch mit der GTX 980 ist.

Wann willst du deine bestellen?
Mich interessiert, wie schnell sie dreht. Mit dem Fiepen hatte ich einfach Pech denke ich, aber wenns die Karte tatsächlich mit weniger als 1600u/min gibt, könnte man noch weich werden.
Aber dazu brauche ich User die Berichten, wie schnell diese bei Ihnen drehen, am besten mit Bild.


----------



## Rollora (13. November 2014)

*AW: Kein BIOS Update für die Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 vorgesehen!*



Pixy schrieb:


> PS:
> Ich hatte bereits eine Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 hier, sie leidete extrem unter Spulenfiepen (bereits bei 60FPS).
> Deswegen ging sie zurück. Konnte mir also ein Bild von der Lautstärke im Idle Modus machen und 3x 1600U/min. kann man nicht wegzaubern.
> So werde ich sie nicht umtauschen, sondern den Hersteller komplett wechseln.
> ...


Also hier eine NEWS anhand dieser Aussagen zu machen ist schon ein starkes Stück. Denn du stellst es mit der Überschrift quasi als Fakt dar.
Das ist niemals die Offizielle Stellungnahme der Firma.
Und zu deinem Spulenfiepen sag ich nur: vorher informieren:
10 GeForce GTX 980 im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase


----------



## Pixy (13. November 2014)

*AW: Kein BIOS Update für die Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 vorgesehen!*



> Und zu deinem Spulenfiepen sag ich nur: vorher informieren:
> 10 GeForce GTX 980 im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase


Toller Test zur GTX 980.
Wir reden hier aber von der GTX 970 und da passt dieser Test wohl besser.
11 GeForce GTX 970 im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase

Und ich habe mich im Vorfeld informiert.
Ausserdem bringt deine Aussage gar nix, da alle GTX 970 von Spulenfiepen betroffen sind.
Ob man es während des Spielens hört, kann man nur selbst herraus finden, da jeder anders empfindet. 



> Das ist niemals die Offizielle Stellungnahme der Firma.


Auf die Frage hin warum, antwortete er;
"Das VGA Team befürchtet, wenn die Drehzahl gesenkt werden würde, dass die Spannungswandler zu heiß und durchbrennen könnten".

Was willst du da mehr?
Das einzige was passieren kann ist, dass sie aufgrund von beschwerden oder anderes, Ihre Meinung ändern.


----------



## Freakless08 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Kein BIOS Update für die Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 vorgesehen!*



> Das ist niemals die Offizielle Stellungnahme der Firma.


Dann kümmere dich darum und fordere direkt bei Gigabyte eine offizielle Stellungnahme an. Du willst es nicht wahrhaben, dann bringe bitte selbst eine offizielle Gegendarstellung der Firma, am besten eingescannt mit Briefkopf und co.

Ich selbst hätte daraus aber auch noch nicht direkt eine Usernews gemacht sondern nochmals schriftlich (Mail) nachgefragt und dann abgewartet, was da kommt.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. November 2014)

*AW: Kein BIOS Update für die Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 vorgesehen!*

im ernst dum meckerst ber 34% im idle?
ich hab n kumpel die karte dreht auch im idle imma so um die 1600-1750rpm... und man hört sie fast garnicht... man muss schun den kopf ins gehäuse stecken, welches er imemr offen hat...
daher finde ich das etwas lächerlich ber eine leise karte aufzuregen... oder ärgerst du dich and er tatsache dasse nicht so langsam drehen wie die der 980?


----------



## akuji13 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Kein BIOS Update für die Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 vorgesehen!*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> man muss schun den kopf ins gehäuse stecken, welches er imemr offen hat...



Wenn man laute Gehäuselüfter hat ist das gut möglich, was für den Einen leise ist ist für den Anderen schon laut.

Die Gigabyte ist einer der lautesten Karten, wenn das etliche Quellen so getestet haben (auch user z .B. im 3DCenter Forum) ist das für mich ein Fakt.

1600 rpm sind bei der Lüftergröße nicht mehr leise und Gigabyte wird keinen Lüfter erfunden haben der sich dramatisch von anderen der Größe unterscheidet.


----------



## Rolk (14. November 2014)

*AW: Kein BIOS Update für die Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 vorgesehen!*

Ich hab hier noch eine XFX HD7970. Die Karte war mit ihren 1,3/3,0 Sone im Forum immer ein absolutes No-Go. Die G1 ist dann mit ihren 0,9/2,6 Sone natürlich absolut silent. Ist klar.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. November 2014)

*AW: Kein BIOS Update für die Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 vorgesehen!*

Ähem: Gigabyte GTX 970/980 Gaming G1/Windforce: Kein BIOS-Update für abschaltende Lüfter im Idle 

Dazu einfach mal die PCGH 12/2014 lesen (17 GTX-900-Grafikkarten im Test) und sich selbst ein Bild machen.  So wild ist die Idle-Lautheit der G1 Gaming nicht, aber es geht natürlich besser.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## beren2707 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Kein BIOS Update für die Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 vorgesehen!*

Wegen o.g. Gründe ist hier nun dicht; weitere Kommentare bitte im dafür vorgesehenen Bereich des verlinkten PCGH-Artikels hinterlassen.

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

